# Relationship between being S/N and being good at Geometry/Algebra?



## OHtheNovelty (Aug 14, 2016)

I'm so much better at Algebra than at Geometry, but I'm really good at Trigonometry.

I dunno, I just hated the formulas I had to memorize for the circles in Geometry. Algebra was fun in the sense that I had to use common sense more than memorizing random formulas about shapes. But if I put more effort in memorization, then I could say that I like both. :mellow:


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm an N, and I massively prefer Algebra. I was able to teach myself algebra through the Gifted/Talented program at my school, so that helps. I'm not very good at Geometry at all, but my Geometry teacher sucked so I blame that. I like trig a _little_ better, and strangely, I like calculus that deals with trig functions.


----------



## Ghosties (Sep 7, 2014)

Neither.
I have a terrible case of dyscalculia, undiagnosed, and only got to graduated high school because the geometry teacher felt sorry for me, as did my algebra teacher.
I failed algebra twice and took it in the a and b segments, which felt nothing less of humiliating, because that was the "bad kid" class.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Yet again, I must say:

Type and Competency = No Correlation

*​NO CORRELATION!*


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

To me, seems like J-types would be better at algebra and P-types would be better at geometry. I feel like I'm using my "J brain" when I'm doing algebra, whereas I always felt a little deficient in geometry, I think mainly due to lack of ability to imagine the path to the proof, because it really does involve creativity, and that ability to dream something up out of the blue, which I see as being the main function of Perceiving (whereas Judging on the other hand needs to take what's _already there_ and organize it). 
I see algebra as being very similar to de-cluttering, and I enjoy both those things


----------



## Zeta Neprok (Jul 27, 2010)

There is no relationship. MBTI and Jung are about cognitive preferences, not ability.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Ne; I gave up at geometry. Maybe some summer I'll try to learn it on my own. I was decent at algebra.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Stormyx said:


> We're currently studying circle theorems at school, and it's...so annoying. Usually in algebra/functions/other things, I can understand things pretty easily. But for geometry, I just stare at the circles and go...what?
> 
> Two of my best friends at school who I _think_ are N types (I've typed them as ENTP and ENFP respectively), and they are pretty much in the same situation I am in.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for posting this on Pi Day :wink:

I'm an Intuitor who's better at Algebra


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

INTP

I can't really pick.
I like geometry because of my spatial intelligence which helps visualize.
In algebra there are algorithms and logic.

I hated actual calculation. I liked getting to crack down principles and seeing how those relate together.

I did not have the best marks for being lazy to practice, but the teacher mentioned that me and other INTP classmate were the only ones who when understood something were unbreakable in standing behind our answer.
She said anyone else would become uncertain when questioned on their answer, not us.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

INFP
I did better and overall enjoyed more Geometry, especially when it came to proofs.


----------

